# Make it stop



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, i checked the qa cheesecake server and found the update. Now it wont stop trying to download.
How do i destroy this annoyance?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Netslum said:


> Ok, i checked the qa cheesecake server and found the update. Now it wont stop trying to download.
> How do i destroy this annoyance?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


First, is it the same update, or a new one? 

Second, there should be an option in cheesecake to change back to the master server. I would change back to that and then reboot. Should stop it.


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

Didnt work

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

Netslum said:


> Didnt work
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Ok. Is it prompting you to download or install? If its prompting to download, go back to About Phone and check for updates. It might need to resync with the server. If its prompting to install you could either go to /cache in your favorite root file explorer and delete the update zip file and the .crc file from there, or you can go to recovery and format cache. See if that does it.


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

Its trying to download constantly. I have changed it back to the master server. There isnt a file that is pending. Its always at zero percent. I might just do a fxz. Tried doing my latest nandroid backup but it failed.

Also, are there any bootstraps that offer a secondary boot option besides safestrap?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## merickk (Jun 29, 2012)

Select the default server.
Check for updates.
It will say there's one available, should be the 232 leak..
Accept the download.
It will fail.
If you check for updates again, it will say you are up to date.
Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

That did the trick! Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

